# What should I lease for 1k/month?



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

zip code?


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

teamm3 said:


> zip code?


90292


----------



## Gmob (Mar 5, 2009)

I would lease a C6 Corvette....


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Why not something newer? '09 Cayman S maybe?


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Gmob said:


> I would lease a C6 Corvette....


Over a 997 C2S?


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I was going to suggest a Z06, but the GM/dealer websites are so fubar I gave up, no wonder they can't sell anything - sheesh


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> I was going to suggest a Z06, but the GM/dealer websites are so fubar I gave up, no wonder they can't sell anything - sheesh


People who can use the Internet are not the target consumers of GM.

mw


----------



## 1love (Nov 10, 2007)

I've seen the Z06s new go for $62k. The vette forum has board dealers advertising prices all the time.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 12, 2008)

*Aston V8 Vantage*

Manual box, interesting colours, depreciating nicely, likely not the tactile feel of a C2S, but also not as commonly seen on the road. Beeeutifllll...


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

You could by a 06 997 C2S for slightly more than a grand per month. I would take a P-car, in fact, I most likely will too. The M5/M6/E63/CLS63/SL65 are also on my short list... all used.
-Getz


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

'Cane said:


> Why not something newer? '09 Cayman S maybe?


I can't fit in a cayman...seat doesn't go back far enough.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

RCK said:


> I can't fit in a cayman...seat doesn't go back far enough.


The DI Cayman with PDK is a freaking beast.
-Getz


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

getz said:


> The DI Cayman with PDK is a freaking beast.
> -Getz


Indeed...they made some great improvements. Not to mention LSD.


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

RCK said:


> What should I lease for 1k/month?


A f*ckin house? :dunno:

Ok seriously..

-Why no M3? 

-How much is a Cayman S lease? I really like those.

-Can you lease a DB9 for $1k/month?


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

PhilipWOT said:


> A f*ckin house? :dunno:
> 
> Ok seriously..
> 
> ...


:rofl: I have a place of residence, don't need another

No M3 for many reasons, mostly because I don't consider it a real sports car. It's just not RAW enough for me.

The new Cayman's are nice...they are just too small for me. I can't fit comfortably.

DB9 lease will be well over 1k/month. VERY nice car though :thumbup:


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

MatWiz said:


> People who can use the Internet are not the target consumers of GM.
> 
> mw


:rofl:

Sad but true.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

RCK said:


> :rofl: I have a place of residence, don't need another
> 
> No M3 for many reasons, mostly because I don't consider it a real sports car. *It's just not RAW enough for me.*
> 
> ...


Buy a bare bones one and make your own E92 M3 CSL. Then you can make it as RAW as you deem fit(no interior and 1 Recaro seat is all you'll need). :thumbup:


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

RCK said:


> The new Cayman's are nice...they are just too small for me. I can't fit comfortably.


These are well balanced cars but once again, if you've been bitten by the 911 bug then forget it, go C2S.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

bkmk5 said:


> Buy a bare bones one and make your own E92 M3 CSL. Then you can make it as RAW as you deem fit(no interior and 1 Recaro seat is all you'll need). :thumbup:


I don't necessarily want it to look raw, just feel it.

The Porsche is a sports car, yet maintains a sense of luxury inside and out.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

If i had an option to get a P car i wouldnt even ask twice. :dunno:


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

biglovemp said:


> If i had an option to get a P car i wouldnt even ask twice. :dunno:


That's because you know your stuff.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Double-S said:


> That's because you know your stuff.


:thumbup:

No OP, go get the car and post some darn pics ASAP!:thumbup:
Your wasting time...


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

my girl friend, pay pal account is under [email protected]


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Double-S said:


> Yes.
> 
> Took the SA for a spin a few weeks ago in a '07 997 C4S.
> 
> He did not look Asian by the time we got back.


I misread SA as SO, and was like:

"Wait, Double-S is dating an Asian man? What happened to the hot motorcycle babe?" 

Get a rear-drive Porsche, don't make me shoot you.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Local Porsche dealer has $17,500 off new Caymans, is that normal? Jeez.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Chris90 said:


> Local Porsche dealer has $17,500 off new Caymans, is that normal? Jeez.


Why am I driving a BMW sedan than? Cayman S MSRP is $60,200... you've seen them in the 43k-50k range?


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

bkmk5 said:


> Why am I driving a BMW sedan than? Cayman S MSRP is $60,200...


Maybe bc your getting married:dunno:
:eeps:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

getz said:


> You could by a 06 997 C2S for slightly more than a grand per month. I would take a P-car, in fact, I most likely will too. The M5/M6/E63/CLS63/SL65 are also on my short list... all used.
> -Getz


I can make you a good deal on an M5:eeps:


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

biglovemp said:


> Maybe bc your getting married:dunno:
> :eeps:


Oh yeah, phuck! JK of course! (4 more days)


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Chris90 said:


> I misread SA as SO, and was like.


I'll let it go this time.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm sorry...I lost all respect for Porsche when they made an SUV.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> I'm sorry...I lost all respect for Porsche when they made an SUV.


Have you seen the GTS or even heard it? I think that SUV looks great. A friend of mine actually has the sport one. Its not a bad SUV. :dunno:


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

bkmk5 said:


> Oh yeah, phuck! JK of course! (4 more days)


wow, it is already here. Good Luck!

enjoy the honey moon!


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

biglovemp said:


> Have you seen the GTS or even heard it? I think that SUV looks great. A friend of mine actually has the sport one. Its not a bad SUV. :dunno:


I would never be caught dead driving any SUV.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> I'm sorry...I lost all respect for Porsche when they made an SUV.


and next comes the sedan :rofl:

But back to the OP.

New, nothing like new....
2009 Boxster S


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

bkmk5 said:


> Why am I driving a BMW sedan than? Cayman S MSRP is $60,200... you've seen them in the 43k-50k range?


Local dealer is asking $39k for a new 2008 Cayman, and $48k for a new 2008 Cayman S. Both are $17,500 off sticker. And that's just the advertised price in the window, I'm sure they'd go lower.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

mullman said:


> New, nothing like new....
> 2009 Boxster S


I'm sorry but I'd take the used C2S, no comparison.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

I want an Exige...


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

mullman said:


> and next comes the sedan :rofl:


My sedan is my professional daily driver. My coupe is for weekend fun.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

MMMM_ERT said:


> I'm sorry...I lost all respect for Porsche when they made an SUV.


says the guy who drives a GM product. :rofl:


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Chris90 said:


> Local dealer is asking $39k for a new 2008 Cayman, and $48k for a new 2008 Cayman S. Both are $17,500 off sticker. And that's just the advertised price in the window, I'm sure they'd go lower.


:bawling: We'll see in 3 years where I'm at for a new car purchase. My luck I'll be in Lanc3r's boat and I'll need a minivan.

How about a 997 GT2? Not under $1000/mo right?


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Boile said:


> says the guy who drives a GM product. :rofl:


So even their classic cars are crap?

You are one astute fellow.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Boile said:


> says the guy who drives a GM product. :rofl:


A GM product from when GM was king. A GM product that was actually made with all American components.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

RCK said:


> Tax write off for my business.


I hope you have a really good accountant/CPA.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

I believe you can get a new 997 for that much in this economy. Go to Porsche's website and search for all CA dealers. Some are advertising this. Likely have cap cost reductions but it is in the relm of possibility to get a new 997 for this payment... Porsche is offering .00186 MF I believe...just shy of half of what they normally offer.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Justin T said:


> I believe you can get a new 997 for that much in this economy. Go to Porsche's website and search for all CA dealers. Some are advertising this. Likely have cap cost reductions but it is in the relm of possibility to get a new 997 for this payment... Porsche is offering .00186 MF I believe...just shy of half of what they normally offer.


2009 911 Carrera PDK Lease special $978 + tx. 
Lease Special: $978 plus tax

36 Month Lease, $5,000 Drive off due at signing. Includes first payment, license fee, and tax. No security deposit required. 10k Miles Per Year. Excess mileage $.30 per mile. Available on approved credit with Porsche Finacial Services. Offer expires at the close of business day 5/31/2009. Call Tom Siegel at 805-563-4248 or email him at [email protected] for details.

Porsche Santa Barbara's website offer...


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Late to the party but can you lease an '09 997 C2 for <1k/mo? Even better if it's a C2S


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Justin T said:


> 2009 911 Carrera PDK Lease special $978 + tx.
> Lease Special: $978 plus tax


It has to be a C2S.

Trust me.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Justin T said:


> 2009 911 Carrera PDK Lease special $978 + tx.
> Lease Special: $978 plus tax
> 
> 36 Month Lease, $5,000 Drive off due at signing. Includes first payment, license fee, and tax. No security deposit required. 10k Miles Per Year. Excess mileage $.30 per mile. Available on approved credit with Porsche Finacial Services. Offer expires at the close of business day 5/31/2009. Call Tom Siegel at 805-563-4248 or email him at [email protected] for details.
> ...


5k down on a lease, let alone any down on a lease, is silly. I would jump at that deal if it was for no out of pocket and the same terms. Interestingly though up to about 100 mph the 911 3.6 DI with PDK is as quick as the non PDK 3.8 911. Food for thought.
-Getz


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

getz said:


> 5k down on a lease, let alone any down on a lease, is silly.


+1

I've been leasing for 15 yrs (business expense: 4 vehicles in my business, one in my wife's business) and *never* would put down more than 1 month payment, usually ZERO down
5K down is absolutely wasteful unless you don't have the cash-flow.
I doubt I will ever 'buy' a daily driver again...


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

MMMM_ERT said:


> I'm sorry...I lost all respect for Porsche when they made an SUV.


somehow I doubt they would care since you likely don't match their demographic target 

If you want to lose respect for them at least choose a worthy target, such as an early 924 slushbox 

I know a few people that tow their enclosed trailer racecars with a Cayenne Turbo S :str8pimpi 520 hp and 530 lb-ft is worthy of some respect regardless of whatever it's in


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

mullman said:


> and next comes the sedan :rofl:
> 
> But back to the OP.
> 
> ...


Yeah! We LOVE Boxsters!!!


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Took delivery this afternoon! 

'06 C2S Black/Black

For all of you dying to know the deal details - 36mo/12k miles ZERO down and under $900/month including tax :clap:

I will post pics tomorrow...I promise.

Hey DoubleS...it's everything that I could have dreamed of and more!

UN****INGBELIEVABLE!


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

meh, make mine a GT2

j/k  congrats


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

RCK said:


> Took delivery this afternoon!
> 
> '06 C2S Black/Black
> 
> ...


that about does it for ss. he's pulling the trigger NOW, aren't ya bro?


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats!
Viel Spass!


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats.:thumbup:

Now please post some pics like yesterday.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats! I didn't know you could lease a 3 year old car though.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

bkmk5 said:


> Congrats! I didn't know you could lease a 3 year old car though.


I think it might be a P thing.:dunno: 
BMW has something like that but its not really a lease. Its called something else. Something like a smart buy where you have less payments but a balloon payment at the end.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

MMMM_ERT said:


> I would never be caught dead driving any SUV.


I said the same thing about minivans. 

Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

biglovemp said:


> I think it might be a P thing.:dunno:
> BMW has something like that but its not really a lease. Its called something else. Something like a smart buy where you have less payments but a balloon payment at the end.


you can lease a CPO I think through BMWFS.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Pics!


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

RCK said:


> Took delivery this afternoon!
> 
> '06 C2S Black/Black
> 
> ...


Very well done my man!:thumbup:

You will not be disappointed, as a matter of fact I'm willing to bet that when your lease is up you'll be moving to an '09 or newer model.

Can't wait to see the pics, I admit I'm quite jealous.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

wyb said:


> you can lease a CPO I think through BMWFS.


They do not call it a lease and technically its not a lease if i am not mistaken. Its something more along the lines of a "smart buy". I think that the terms are different in some way.

Of course i am not 100% sure on this so dont hold this against me. I remember they had broken it down for me back when i was considering a CPO'ed 3 series vert a couple of years ago.


----------



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

Eddie Bimmer said:


> that about does it for ss. he's pulling the trigger NOW, aren't ya bro?





Double-S said:


> Can't wait to see the pics, I admit I'm quite jealous.


Just don't do anything stupid.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

SportBikeGirl said:


> Just don't do anything stupid.


I wouldnt consider that to be something stupid. 

DO IT, DO IT!


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Melissa said:


> I said the same thing about minivans.


+1 Then I remembered the A-Team rode around in a van.
That makes me feel better when I drive the kinderwagen.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Melissa said:


> I said the same thing about minivans.


I bet you look hawt in that minivan.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

RCK said:


> Took delivery this afternoon!
> 
> '06 C2S Black/Black
> 
> ...


Excellent:thumbup: Is it regular Black or Basalt Black?


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> somehow I doubt they would care since you likely don't match their demographic target


Balding, fat, grey haired men going through a midlife crisis.

Yep...I don't.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Melissa said:


> I said the same thing about minivans.


But minivans are a neccessity. You're kids come first.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

vexed said:


> Excellent:thumbup: Is it regular Black or Basalt Black?


Reg Black...I'll have pics up later in the afternoon.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

biglovemp said:


> I think it might be a P thing.:dunno:
> BMW has something like that but its not really a lease. Its called something else. Something like a smart buy where you have less payments but a balloon payment at the end.


Don't think its a P thing. Then again I've never leased a CPO car until now. What I can tell you is that I have always leased cars and this was no different in regards to the lease agreement. What makes these CPO p-cars an attractive lease is their high residual. :thumbup:


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

RCK said:


> Don't think its a P thing. Then again I've never leased a CPO car until now. What I can tell you is that I have always leased cars and this was no different in regards to the lease agreement. What makes these CPO p-cars an attractive lease is their high residual. :thumbup:


Interesting and very good to know. 
I know from what he sales guy told me when i was looking for that 3 that their "lease" on CPOs arent really leases but just something simular. Unless he explained it wrong, or maybe i misunderstood.:dunno:

Either way, this is so pointless without PICS!!!


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

biglovemp said:


> I wouldnt consider that to be something stupid.
> 
> DO IT, DO IT!


It isn't stupid.

Better fuel economy.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

mullman said:


> +1
> 
> I've been leasing for 15 yrs (business expense: 4 vehicles in my business, one in my wife's business) and *never* would put down more than 1 month payment, usually ZERO down
> 5K down is absolutely wasteful unless you don't have the cash-flow.
> I doubt I will ever 'buy' a daily driver again...


I have never done a cap cost either and agree that it is foolish. I was simply posting an advertised offer from the dealership. My guess is one can do better than this advertisement.

Congrats to RCK.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

biglovemp said:


> _They do not call it a lease and technically its not a lease if i am not mistaken._ Its something more along the lines of a "smart buy". I think that the terms are different in some way.
> 
> Of course i am not 100% sure on this so dont hold this against me. I remember they had broken it down for me back when i was considering a CPO'ed 3 series vert a couple of years ago.


they most certainly do call it a lease..

http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/cpo/financing.aspx



> The Ultimate Lease
> Leasing a Certified Pre-Owned BMW is the same as leasing a new one. All leasing options -- Multiple Security Deposits, PrePay, EasyPay, and Gap Protection -- also apply to leasing Certified Pre-Owned BMWs. The only exception is that lease terms for non-current model year Certified Pre-Owned BMWs are limited to 48 months instead of 60 months.


perhaps it was different a few years ago - but I looked at the CPO page on BMWUSA.COM today and underfinancing, they have the stuff I quoted above - The Ultimate Lease - good for all vehicles EXCEPT the current model year.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

RCK said:


> Don't think its a P thing. Then again I've never leased a CPO car until now. What I can tell you is that I have always leased cars and this was no different in regards to the lease agreement. What makes these CPO p-cars an attractive lease is their high residual. :thumbup:


Congrats!

Are you gonna leave us like AsianImage did when he sold his 5er and got a Porsche?


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

wyb said:


> they most certainly do call it a lease..
> 
> http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/cpo/financing.aspx
> perhaps it was different a few years ago - but I looked at the CPO page on BMWUSA.COM today and underfinancing, they have the stuff I quoted above - The Ultimate Lease - good for all vehicles EXCEPT the current model year.


Thanks.:thumbup:
Maybe it was either different a couple of years back or the sales guy named it something else. :dunno: 
Either way, its good to know that this is an option i had no idea about.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

LuvThatSam said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Are you gonna leave us like AsianImage did when he sold his 5er and got a Porsche?


If by leave us you mean bimmerfest, no way! As far as the BMW brand, I'm sure I will be back in the future when I start a family and need 4 doors


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

RCK said:


> If by leave us you mean bimmerfest, no way! As far as the BMW brand, I'm sure I will be back in the future when I start a family and need 4 doors


And want to slow down.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Double-S said:


> And want to slow down.


 Indeed!


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

This looks like a good choice for a lot less per month.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/1179610647.html


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> This looks like a good choice for a lot less per month.
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/1179610647.html


This thread is not about what you would choose.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Here are a few shots in the garage...poor lighting, sorry.

I will post some outdoor shots later this evening...

The rear shot is for you SS :thumbup: She barely fits in my compact spot


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

RCK said:


> Here are a few shots in the garage...poor lighting, sorry.
> 
> I will post some outdoor shots later this evening...
> 
> The rear shot is for you SS :thumbup: She barely fits in my compact spot


That is one sweet a$$.

I don't know if I'll be able to wait.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Looks real nice. How many miles?


----------



## BerkleyBMW (Jun 29, 2008)

Congratulations....that didn't take long did it.

:thumbup:


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

'Cane said:


> Looks real nice. How many miles?


33k...a little higher than I would have liked, but I don't have much of a choice when it comes to the availability of p-cars.

However, she is nice and broken in ready to perform


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Here are some outdoor shots...lighting was better.

Thank you all for your comments. This car really is a dream come true!


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

RCK said:


> Here are some outdoor shots...lighting was better.
> 
> Thank you all for your comments. This car really is a dream come true!


I'm envious.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

MMMM_ERT said:


> Balding, fat, grey haired men going through a midlife crisis.
> 
> Yep...I don't.


Porsche understands the difference between affluent and effluent :eeps: :angel:

looking good RCK


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Double-S said:


> That is one sweet a$$.
> 
> I don't know if I'll be able to wait.


Stop torturing yourself!


----------



## BerkleyBMW (Jun 29, 2008)

So...how many speeding tickets have you got already?


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

BerkleyBMW said:


> So...how many speeding tickets have you got already?


:rofl:

It's been a little over 24hrs and I am happy to report 0. :bigpimp:

I'm still waiting to hear back from my insurance agent on the premium :eeps:


----------



## BerkleyBMW (Jun 29, 2008)

RCK said:


> :rofl:
> 
> It's been a little over 24hrs and I am happy to report 0. :bigpimp:
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear back from my insurance agent on the premium :eeps:


Let us know, I was curious as to how much they would rape you for insurance?


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

BerkleyBMW said:


> Let us know, I was curious as to how much they would rape you for insurance?


Yes, much like the raping we get here.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Double-S said:


> That is one sweet a$$.


+1:yikes: That is freaking beautiful!!!

RCK, congrats again! 
That car is freaking sweet. Enjoy it.:thumbup:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Double-S said:


> Yes, much like the raping we get here.


You must enjoy it since you keep cumming back for more :dunno:


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

TeamM3 said:


> You must enjoy it since you keep cumming back for more :dunno:


Must you pollute every thread with your inane crap?

I was referring to our insurance rates sh!t digger.

I don't know what you're taking that's making you so stupid but please reduce the dosage.

For all our sakes here.


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

Vette??


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

z06bigbird said:


> Vette??


no.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

GBimmer said:


> How, exactly, should we interpret this? Did you report him? Do you just like popcorn? Did you find pop in your poo after going to watch Brokeback Mountain? :dunno:
> 
> We need answers.


Never, http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=4168652&postcount=26

Yes, http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2779331&postcount=11

Never seen it. :dunno:


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

So I just bought the one the biggest and most expensive Mercedes Benz S classes available....

In 1991. Thats right bitches, its the 1991 Mercedes SD 350 Turbo Diesel with 279,000 miles (and it runs like a top). This is going to be my winter ride, and that means that 911 is coming in the somewhat near future. The debate is should I wait for the 07 Turbos to hit the upper 70s this winter, or get a C4S and save some scrilla.
-Getz


----------



## ToyDriver (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice car getz... back when MB actually cared about workmanship.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

ToyDriver said:


> Nice car getz... back when MB actually cared about workmanship.


Thanks,
I actually get a real kick out of putteringn along with that diesel clatter. And for $1500 bucks, it was a steal. As long as it doesnt bend any rods I should be fine  It did pass emissions, and good results from the compression/leak down test, along with a solid/smooth shifting tranny. I'm hoping for 500k miles :thumbup:
-Getz


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

getz said:


> So I just bought the one the biggest and most expensive Mercedes Benz S classes available....
> 
> In 1991. Thats right bitches, its the 1991 Mercedes SD 350 Turbo Diesel with 279,000 miles (and it runs like a top). This is going to be my winter ride, and that means that 911 is coming in the somewhat near future. The debate is should I wait for the 07 Turbos to hit the upper 70s this winter, or get a C4S and save some scrilla.
> -Getz


I've been looking at W124s:eeps:

Tough decision, Turbo or C4S:bigpimp:


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

getz said:


> this is going to be my winter ride, and that means that 911 is coming in the somewhat near future. The debate is should i wait for the 07 turbos to hit the upper 70s this winter, or get a c4s and save some scrilla.
> -getz


c4s


----------



## ToyDriver (Jun 6, 2008)

I am actually looking for a mb td wagon with third row seating around here and havent had any luck. Looking to use it for winter driving and hauling stuff up to the poconos when I go camping.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

The trunk on this thing is huge, I could easily fit three democrats.
-Getz


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

vexed said:


> I've been looking at W124s:eeps:
> 
> Tough decision, Turbo or C4S:bigpimp:


I recommend
http://www.fantasycars.com/sedans/HTML/mercedes_300e_amg_hammer_w124.html









-Getz


----------



## ToyDriver (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the site getz... on the lookout for a cheap alfa project car.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

getz said:


> Thanks,
> I actually get a real kick out of putteringn along with that diesel clatter. And for $1500 bucks, it was a steal. As long as it doesnt bend any rods I should be fine  It did pass emissions, and good results from the compression/leak down test, along with a solid/smooth shifting tranny. I'm hoping for 500k miles :thumbup:
> -Getz


A couple friends (that have the annoying habit of buying the same cars) bought W140 diesels a few years ago and love them. Mileage is awesome, and with the huge fuel tank, have seen 800 miles per tank on the highway. They both had bent rods though, but after replacement, both cars are nearing 500k miles and ride better than most new cars.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

cwsqbm said:


> A couple friends (that have the annoying habit of buying the same cars) bought W140 diesels a few years ago and love them. Mileage is awesome, and with the huge fuel tank, have seen 800 miles per tank on the highway. They both had bent rods though, but after replacement, both cars are nearing 500k miles and ride better than most new cars.


It rides very well, extremely quite, but slow as a turtle. For around $500 I can get it converted to biodiesel, which is somewhat intriguing as well. On the highway with it, I am getting over 30 mpg. Only downside, so far, is that my garage now smells of diesel (which I like... but the wife does not).
-Getz


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Wow...this thread has really gone off topic. :rofl:

However, I am enjoying the conversations on 50yr old benz's...

carry on:angel:


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

RCK said:


> Wow...this thread has really gone off topic. :rofl:
> 
> However, I am enjoying the conversations on 50yr old benz's...
> 
> carry on:angel:


Requesting mod tow to off topic.
-Getz


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

it was obvious what you were going to do regardless of anything else posted here 



RCK said:


> Wow...this thread has really gone off topic. :rofl:
> 
> However, I am enjoying the conversations on 50yr old benz's...
> 
> carry on:angel:


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Man I can't wait till I get my Porsche. I almost bought a 06 911 C2S with sport chrono MT and sport exhaust, 15k miles, and mint as can be for 56 grand. I am still holding off till my M-Coupe lease is up, and it appears the more patient I am, the better the deals become. I would really like an awd model, and am somewhat leaning towards a gently used 997 Turbo.
-Getz


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

getz said:


> Man I can't wait till I get my Porsche. I almost bought a 06 911 C2S with sport chrono MT and sport exhaust, 15k miles, and mint as can be for 56 grand. I am still holding off till my M-Coupe lease is up, and it appears the more patient I am, the better the deals become. I would really like an awd model, and am somewhat leaning towards a gently used 997 Turbo.
> -Getz


I'm in the same boat. Lease up in Dec, will look in the spring.

Two problems, I really want the '09 and my SO.

By the way, what's your definition of "gently used"? :rofl:


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Double-S said:


> I'm in the same boat. Lease up in Dec, will look in the spring.
> 
> Two problems, I really want the '09 and my SO.
> 
> By the way, what's your definition of "gently used"? :rofl:


As long as the paint meter is consistent, and there are no over-rev codes. All else is fair game.
-Getz

P.S.
There is an 09 C2S in Colorado, no PDK, but asking high 60s. Only 2800 miles, that electric blue color.
http://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp;?tracktype=usedcc&searchType=22&pageNumber=1&numResultsPerPage=50&largeNumResultsPerPage=0&sortorder=descending&sortfield=PRICE+descending&certifiedOnly=false&criteria=K-%7cE-ALL%7cM-_41_%7cH-%7cD-_386_%7cN-N%7cR-10000%7cI-1%2c7%7cP-PRICE+descending%7cQ-descending%7cY-_2009_%7cX-popular%7cZ-99224&aff=national&paId=309574160&recnum=63&leadExists=true


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

getz said:


> I just priced out a 09 911 C2S with PDK, sport chrono, sport exhaust, psm... it was almost 96 grand. Man, that is alot of dough. Perhaps if I think it is alot of dough, it means that I really can't afford it. That is worth almost as much as the house I grew up in.
> -Getz


I hear you, especially for a toy.

Then again, you don't want to reach vexed's age and lament not having gotten one when you're young.

"You only live twice Mr. Bond" does not apply here.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

RCK said:


> So from what I've been able to gather...we have a few of you up to bat for a p-car
> 
> ss
> vexed
> ...


I'll save you the trouble.

That would be me.

Even if I'm not the last one to buy.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Double-S said:


> I hear you, especially for a toy.
> 
> Then again, you don't want to reach vexed's age and lament not having gotten one when you're young.
> 
> "You only live twice Mr. Bond" does not apply here.


:flipoff:

What's your excuse, been costing out a big wedding?


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

vexed said:


> :flipoff:
> 
> What's your excuse, been costing out a big wedding?


That's not funny.

In the least.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

vexed said:


> :flipoff:
> 
> What's your excuse, been costing out a big wedding?


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

My wife and I married when I was 21 and she was 20, no money for a big wedding, big ring, etc. Now if it wasn't for the kid trap....
-Getz


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

getz said:


> Now if it wasn't for the kid trap....
> -Getz


What does his mean?


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Double-S said:


> What does his mean?


We hadn't planned on having kids, then we got a suprise at the end of my internship, despite being on the pill. Now two kids later.... I love having a couple of rug rats. But they cost waaaay more than even a GT2.
-Getz


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

getz said:


> We hadn't planned on having kids, then we got a suprise at the end of my internship, despite being on the pill.
> -Getz


You of all people should know anal sex is the best and cheapest form of birth control.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Double-S said:


> You of all people should know anal sex is the best and cheapest form of birth control.


The stuff can leak out and run north depending on position.
-Getz


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

getz said:


> The stuff can leak out and run north depending on position.
> -Getz


Onanism doesn't cut it when you PIITB.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

getz said:


> We hadn't planned on having kids, then we got a suprise at the end of my internship, despite being on the pill. Now two kids later.... I love having a couple of rug rats. But they cost waaaay more than even a GT2.
> -Getz


+100 on the cost. But worth it.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

vexed said:


> +100 on the cost. But worth it.


+101 :bigpimp:


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

luvthatsam said:


> +101 :bigpimp:


42


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

vexed said:


> +100 on the cost. But worth it.


-1


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Double-S said:


> -1


Get your 911 before SBG starts getting the craving for a belly full o' baby. My wife was a career woman, MBA/CPA, six figure income, $800/mo. car allowance, etc. Now she stays home with the kids. As the Monty Python boys say:










"no one expects the Spanish inquisition"
-Getz


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

bkmk5 said:


> :bawling: We'll see in 3 years where I'm at for a new car purchase. My luck I'll be in Lanc3r's boat and I'll need a minivan.
> 
> How about a 997 GT2? Not under $1000/mo right?


Try 3K a month.


----------

